# 2006 Mattracks for sale



## snotrans

Complete set of 2006 Mattracks Series 150M-A2-SA for sale.Like new with less than 50 miles.  These are the new aluminum frame , steering assist model with cushioned offset oscillating rocker arm front and rear.  They were mounted on a 2005 GMC 4x4 SUV and have all necessary hardware included. New price was $33,000.plus freight(Purchased Jan. 2006) Sale price $26,800 FOB Weser ID. These are like brand new, But customer has leased a Sno-Cat for their operation and wants to move quick on the sale of the Mattracks. Contact: Bill Guthrie 208-549-2501 for more information or email us at snotrans@msn.com


----------



## bczoom

Here's a link to the product page that shows this item.
http://www.mattracks.com/html/150_series.htm

NOTE: For vehicles 3/4 ton through 1 ton dually.

Too bad I only have a 1/2 ton


----------



## Melensdad

Snotrans . . . are you Bill Guthrie? 

If so I'd like to welcome you to the Forums.  Lyndon and a few others speak very highly of you.  So welcome and please contribute when you can, we could often use some advice from dealers. 

I should point out that we do have a classified area of the Forums, you are welcome to post things for sale in that area.  Please dig around the Forums a bit and you will get the hang of where things are located.


----------

